#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-10
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy elacheche
<ongolaBoy> hi :)
<Kilos> did they sort your repo ongolaBoy ?
<Kilos> unofficial even
<elacheche> Morning!
<ongolaBoy> Kilos: yes .. they changed the status at least :)
<Kilos> yay
<cyrilb> Hi guys
<Kilos> hi cyrilb hows things there
<cyrilb> I'll be in Johannesburg from Aug 11th to Aug 23rd
<cyrilb> What's the best way to meet Debian / Linux / Free Software people?
<cyrilb> Should I post on a ML ? FB ? Ubuntu team?
<Kilos> have a look at jozilug
<cyrilb> IRC?
<Kilos> i dont see any of them online at the moment but will pass the message along
<Kilos> you can also mail our list
<Kilos> irc will be #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> also look in FB for ubuntu-za
<Kilos> im not sure who all is there or what cities they are in because i dont do FB much
<Kilos> QA  google jozilug
<QA> Kilos: "JoziLUG: South Africa's Premier GNU/Linux User Group" http://www.jozilug.co.za/ :: "Jozi Linux User Group (JLUG) (Johannesburg) - Meetup" http://www.meetup.com/Jozi-Linux-User-Group-JLUG/ :: "Linux Containers and Docker Presentation from Jozi LUG meetup ..." https://www.jumpingbean.co.za/blogs/mark/linux-containers-docker :: "IPv6 Yourself - The Linux Foundation" http://events.linuxfoundation.org/sites/events/files/…
<cyrilb> Kilos: where is the mailing list?
<Kilos> from the sight cyrilb
<Kilos> sorry i took so long to answer
<Kilos> follow the join us and you will find the list
<cyrilb> Kilos: where?
<Kilos> you follow the join us link
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> sorry im mixed up with za
<Kilos> you join the list in the launchpad place
<cyrilb> this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-africa ?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> somewhewre there should be a place to join mailing list
<Kilos> at the bottom of the page i think
<Kilos> nono http://
<Kilos> no s
<Kilos> you find it cyrilb ?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> im mixed up again'
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> is right
<Kilos> its our site that is http://
<Kilos> sigh
<cyrilb> I don't see any link to join
<cyrilb> at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-africa
<Kilos>  ubuntu-africa@lists.launchpad.net
<Kilos> ill go find what happens there
<Kilos> but i think you did join man
<Kilos> weeks ago
<Kilos> elacheche  you supposed to help as well man when i forget what is where
<elacheche> how can I help?
<Kilos> cyrilb  is trying to join mailing list
<Kilos> but i think he did otherwise it should show the join button , not so?
<elacheche> cyrilb, Kilos it's here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<elacheche> the other link is for the project not for the team!
<Kilos> oh cool ty sir
<elacheche> :)
<cyrilb> thanks
<Kilos> sorry cyrilb
<Kilos> im a greeter bot only
<Kilos> QA  list join is <reply> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<QA> Kilos: I'll remember that
<Kilos> QA  botsnack
<QA> :)
<cyrilb> Go it, I'll send an email tonight
<Kilos> cool with luck someone could be in jozi
<inetpro> Kilos: it's in the topic
<Kilos-> oh my
<craigbrash> .,
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-11
<Kilos> hello africa
<craigbrash> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi craigbrash
<Kilos> chores time for me
<craigbrash> im off work this week
<Kilos> enjoy
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> cyrilb, I can't hold this question anymore x( You don't offer remote jobs @Dreamnology x)
<elacheche> ?.
<craigbrash> www.dreamnology.com/careers/0
<cyrilb> I do
<cyrilb> Check the URL
<cyrilb> But you are also welcomed in our paradise island
<cyrilb> Of mauritius
<cyrilb> you can apply at http://www.dreamnology.com/careers/
<elacheche> Thank you :D
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-12
<Kilos> helloo africa
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> o;
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche> :)
<Na3iL> Hey o/
<craigbrash> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-13
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> cyrilb  you seen this ?
<Kilos> http://linux.us7.list-manage1.com/track/click?u=6259d2be060eeb307ab478802&id=49b8948e39&e=bd51ca89a9
<Kilos> must be near you
<cyrilb> hey
<cyrilb> if you don't tag / highligh me, then no, I don't see
<cyrilb> I'm on dozens of chatrooms, can't read everything
<cyrilb> I'm working at OPEN today and in the next few days
<cyrilb> http://open.co.za/
<cyrilb> @Kilos thanks for the invitation but I'm leaving on Aug 23rd
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> well i hope you getting to meet some of the jozi lug guys
<elacheche_anis> o/
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche_anis> Wassup Kilos!
<Kilos> same old elacheche_anis just different day
<Na3iL> o/ Kilos, I missed you :')
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> Hey Kilos hows you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> im just busy lately sorting stuff
<Kilos> and after busy days i sleep lots as well
<Na3iL> I am glad that you're fine Kilos me too am fine as usual :D
<Kilos> yay
<Na3iL> By the way I'd create a new lug in tunisia
<Na3iL> I think it's the 1st one there
<Na3iL> and I'll be happy to add it the list on the wiki page
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> go ahead
<Na3iL> :D Cool
<craigzim> \]
<Kilos> hi craigzim
<Kilos> and other peeps
<craigzim> evening Kilos :)
<Kilos> :)
<elacheche_anis> Why guys in #ubuntu are so mean :/ :(
<Kilos> im not there
<elacheche_anis> <elacheche_anis> Hello guys! I'm a heavy user of http://wiki.ubuntu.com and I need to automate adding some content to a specific wiki page.. Is there a way to script that?!
<Kilos> tell them who you are elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> <SOMEONE> elacheche_anis, personally i'd put "automated updates of public wiki pages" in the category of "if you should be doing this you should definitely be able to figure it out yourself"
<elacheche_anis> Whom am I Kilos ! Just an other Ubuntu noob..
<Kilos> nope
<elacheche_anis> :( That's how I feel right now
<elacheche_anis> :(
<Kilos> you ubuntu clooaked
<Kilos> they should see that and show some respect
<Kilos> or they think you know everything already
<elacheche_anis> :/
<elacheche_anis> I was trying to help someone Ubuntu-tn facebook group for about 2 hours now..
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> #ubuntu arent very friendly
<elacheche_anis> yep.. :/
<Kilos> i only asked there once for help
<Kilos> they wouldnt even tell me to use sudo
<Kilos> just command without sudo
<Kilos> i got nothing done with help there
<Kilos> elacheche_anis  why not asl ahoneybun or one of them
<Kilos> ask
<elacheche_anis> let's try x)
<Kilos> he is very helpful
<inetpro> hmm....
<inetpro> I would not recommend getting anything to do automated updates on the ubuntu wiki
<inetpro> performance is bad as it is
<elacheche_anis> inetpro, update 1 wiki page once a month will not make it worst x) :D
<inetpro> elacheche_anis: what are you trying to automate?
<elacheche_anis> I starting thinking that I should drop the whole wiki page that I want to update x)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> or even update
 * inetpro just trying to understand the problem
<elacheche_anis> inetpro, I have a main goal that centralize all my LoCo activity in the Wiki.. We had a wiki page that show the team members Karma.. Last update was in 2009 I think.. It's hard to maintain a such page.. So I thought that I should automate the process of updating that wiki page..
<elacheche_anis> I already script something to get Tema Karma from LP..
<inetpro> can you show me the link?
<elacheche_anis> A sec
<elacheche_anis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Teamkarma
<elacheche_anis> Last update was in 2009
<elacheche_anis> Or I find a way to automate this or I'll remove that page and find an other way to showup the team karma x)
<elacheche_anis> I can't remove that page :/ We save the memory of one of our most active contributors in their.. He past away on 2010.. I should find a way to keep he's memory..
<inetpro> elacheche_anis: interesting page
<elacheche_anis> inetpro, there is only 1 name in there still a little bit active.. Most of those names I never knew.. I joined the LoCo in 2009 and became one of the leader by 2011..
<elacheche_anis> The real Karma now is far lower than that.. :(
<inetpro> elacheche_anis: how about saving the output on a private blog or some other external page and just linking to it from the wiki
<elacheche_anis> That's what I was thinking about 1 min ago, after initiation this discussion with you and others on other irc channels x)..
<elacheche_anis> Thanks for trying to help me inetpro :)
<inetpro> I have seen discussions about moving the wiki to something else like mediawiki or is it wikimedia and any scripting would automatically break such a migration
<inetpro> or would make it even more difficult to migrate
<elacheche_anis> Yeah it's not that easy to do that :/
<inetpro> just a thought
<elacheche_anis> I'll just import my script result to a site webpage and redirect wikipage to it..
<inetpro> elacheche_anis: if you still want to do a scripting solution on the wiki I would suggest asking at http://askubuntu.com/
<ubuntiste-msakni> Thank you inetpro :)
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-14
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<elacheche> Hello Africa :D
<ariabbas> .
<stickyboy> Kilos: Dude
<Kilos> hi stickyboy
<stickyboy> Kilos: Sorry I've been lame. :P
<stickyboy> Kilos: What's up in your neck of the woods?
<Kilos> busy with lotsa outside stuff mostly
<stickyboy> Kilos: Have you had any nice food lately?
<Kilos> lol no same old
<stickyboy> Kilos: What about your favorite curry?
<Kilos> not even that sigh
<Kilos> hehe and you and feta
<Na3iL> o/ GM Africa
<stickyboy> Good afternoon, Na3iL.
<stickyboy> Hey, elacheche.
<Na3iL> Hey stickyboy hows you :)
<stickyboy> Na3iL: Doing some performance reviews...
<Na3iL> Cool!
<stickyboy> Lame!
<stickyboy> Awesome http://sdbr.net/post/Living-Off-the-Grid-Under-the-Sun/
<elacheche> Hey!
<elacheche> wassup Africa!
<Neo31> hello africa :)
<Kilos> hi Neo31
<Kilos> :)
<Neo31> how r u Kilos :)
<Kilos> good ty Neo31 and you?
<Neo31> i'm fine
<Neo31> i guess
<Neo31> :)
<Kilos> lol
<Neo31> more news kilos ?
<Kilos> nope i been busy with other stuff for some weeks
<Neo31> i c
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> private stuff u mean ?
<Kilos> yes and outside worth on underground water pipes and so on
<Kilos> work
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> good luck with that
<Kilos> ty
<Neo31> :)
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> hard work though
<Kilos> manual labour
<Neo31> Kilos, u r my hero ^_^
<Kilos> lolol
<Neo31> hhh
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-15
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-16
<Kilos> helloo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-15
<Kilos> hi ahoneybun welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> elacheche we are lookijg for translaters for a goodie of ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> heyo Kilos
<Kilos> please rope in some guys
<Kilos> ahoneybun can you give the links here?
<Kilos> as the guys get time they can look
<Kilos> oh elacheche rope in na3il as well
<ahoneybun> what is the language code?
<ahoneybun> bn, de ?
<Kilos> well the tunisia guys can do french as well
<Kilos> and their home language
<ahoneybun> I need to know
<Kilos> i forget who does what
<Kilos> lets hang till someone gets a chance to answer us
<Kilos> oh ahoneybun you can join the group on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa and the list there as well and mail a request for translaters
<elacheche> Hey!
<elacheche> ahoneybun: ar (arabic) and fr (French).. A link please?
<elacheche> And some details?
<Kilos> hows my cheche today
<elacheche> tired Kilos.. :(
<Kilos> whew
<elacheche> :(
<Na3iL> o/
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Kilos> watch for ahoneybun reply
<Kilos> work for lazy tunisians
<ahoneybun> my bad was adding a ubuntu member back
<Kilos> joey?
<ahoneybun> yea?
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> you can do mine if i miss it
<Kilos> even when im in the happy hunting grounds
<Kilos> hehe
<ahoneybun> elacheche: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/tree/master/source/locale
<ahoneybun> just edit them like normal .pot files
<ahoneybun> in LP
<Kilos> oh ya it was kde stuff
<elacheche> K ahoneybun I'll take a look in an hour when I am home
 * elacheche BRB
<ahoneybun> np thinking of going to get lunch anyway
<Kilos> Na3iL hows studies and exams going?
<Na3iL> back, all going good Kilos ty :D
<Kilos> great news
<Kilos> keep it up lad
<Kilos> ahoneybun Na3iL does our wiki page for us
<Na3iL> ty Kilos
<Na3iL> Hello ahoneybun
<Na3iL> my first time to see you here! :D
<Kilos> yes im looking for translaters for him Na3iL
<Na3iL> I saw the project in github and I have forked it, I will help indeed
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> he will be happy to hear that
<Kilos> hehe im clever hey
<Kilos> if i help him he wont fight me so much at meetings
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> just joking
<Na3iL> hahaha xD
<ahoneybun> fight?
<Kilos> haha
<elacheche> ahoneybun: Yo!
<elacheche> ahoneybun: No need to translate lines like "msgid ":ref:`genindex`"" because that's something that will be autogenearated, am I wrong?
<ahoneybun> yea just ones with human text
<elacheche> Emm.. You know what, I think that I'm no longer good for tranlation contribs :/ Espacially for French ones, Maybe you should ask for Ubuntu-fr guys to help! And for the Arabic translation I'll try to contribute and ask the Arabeyes community to..
<elacheche> I didn't did tranlations for 2 or 3 years :/
<elacheche> I can translate short text, but not long ones.. :/ I'll make huge mistakes on that..
<ahoneybun> it's fine elacheche no worries
<elacheche> ahoneybun: I thought that I can do that again x) I finished the index.po but couldn't do big thing in the pragphas from the other files..
<elacheche> ahoneybun: wanna join #arabeyes to try to find somone that can help? arabeyes is an OpenSource Arabic translation community, they even created a technical arabic dictionnary arround FOSS terms
<elacheche> and #ubuntu-fr for french version
<ahoneybun> in time, I need to make sure I can get this to work
<elacheche> I'll be there in case you need me to communicate with them..
<ahoneybun> elacheche: you fork kubuntu-manual ?
<elacheche> yep ahoneybun, already tranlated the 3 strings from index.po.. But I'm not creating a pull request as I believe that I'm not qualified to be a tranlator.. Not anymore
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-16
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<CraigZim> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> hows things there CraigZim
<CraigZim> warming up, clear skies and 5% employment :)
<Kilos> lol
<CraigZim> Your side? what do you farm
<Kilos> im also happy winter seems to be moving on
<Kilos> mainly pecan nuts and sheep
<Kilos> with veggies for own use
<CraigZim> I like both
<Kilos> myself and neighbour work together
<Kilos> hehe
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-18
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<Kilos> elacheche that includes you
<elacheche> Hey Kilos ! I'm always in x)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> that was good to see Tribaal
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
<Tribaal> huh - hi :)
<Kilos> your membership renewal
<Tribaal> ah!
<Kilos> hehe
<Tribaal> hehe
<Tribaal> althought I'm back in Europe for now
<Kilos> no matter we dont have boundaries
<Tribaal> +1
<Tribaal> oh, WaVeR you hang out in here as well :) Nice!
<Tribaal> My wife got a new job that requires travel to various parts of Africa - I hope that means I can tag along and meet all of you guys :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi daker
<zipper> Kilos: Hi
<Kilos> hi zipper
<elacheche>  Any SysAdmins here?
<paddatrapper> elacheche: I know how to google if that counts? I do do some sysadmin every now and again
<elacheche> paddatrapper: there is a good IT/SysAdmin quizz if you wanna try it :)
<paddatrapper> elacheche: Sure, shoot :)
<elacheche> https://redd.it/4y46zb
<elacheche> Good luck paddatrapper :) I'm stuck in the 2nd stage.. x( x)
<paddatrapper> Thanks!
<elacheche> paddatrapper: Amazing quizz isn't it? I'm alsmost done! x)
<paddatrapper> elacheche: It is really cool! I had to stop and fight other fires, but will definitely try again late!
<paddatrapper> s/late/later
<elacheche> :)
<Na3iL> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-19
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> ive forgotten again how to renew someones membership
<elacheche> what membership Kilos
<Kilos> for silverlion in ubuntu
<Kilos> what did i forget this time
<Kilos> i thought there used to be a repprove button
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> reapprove
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~silverlion
<Kilos> i wish more peeps would apply from africa
<elacheche> Kilos: from the LP group, show all members, in the page you'll find a list of acual mebers and former one, go the page of names starts with S or whatever in the former one list,then you'll find your way
<Kilos> only tunisia shows any action
<Kilos> i am right by his name
<Kilos> i can only click on his name and see more but no reapprove button
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> everything needs to be simplified so mechanics can understand
<elacheche> Kilos: go back to the list, next to his name you'll find a little yellow icon, click on it
<elacheche> Kilos: the icon is like this https://launchpad.net/@@/edit
<Kilos> maybe i must use another browser, i dont see that
<elacheche> Kilos: Are you an admin in that group?
<Kilos> i have renewed someone before remember
<elacheche> Kilos: You're talking about this group  → https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa ?
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> ubuntu
<elacheche> Ubuntu members?
<Kilos> yes
<elacheche> You should be able to see that edit yellow icon
<Kilos> let me see
<Kilos> ty for help elacheche
<Kilos> yes the prob was with the browser, ty elacheche its sorted now
<Kilos> i have other browser set to see minimal stuff
<Na3iL> o/
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> Hello Kilos how are you
<Na3iL> Is that Firefox?
<Kilos> nope its opera-dev
<Kilos> my opera-stable and firefox see everything
<Kilos> my stupidity to not think of that
<Na3iL> aw, cause I had the same issue last week with FF and I upgraded it and everything works like charm :D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i have too much turned off on the dev one
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<Kilos> elacheche ask luna to vote on the rt request
<Kilos> they so slow the LC peeps
<Kilos> vote in favour of course
<QA> Kilos: Sorry, no poll in progress
<Kilos> QA shut up
<QA> Shut Up yourself oh noisy one
<elacheche> Kilos: I'll send here exactly waht you said
<Kilos> ty elacheche
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche> Kilos: you should apply for the LC board when there is a free seat..
<Kilos> i think i am going to
<Kilos> frustrating this waiting for approval all the time
<elacheche> :)
<Na3iL> elacheche, you still use awesome wm?
<elacheche> yep
<elacheche> why Na3iL ?
<Na3iL> just asking elacheche :p
<elacheche> ;)
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-20
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<CraigZim> hello Kilos
<Kilos> hows CraigZim today
<Kilos> elacheche what does luna say?
<Kilos> good morning too
<CraigZim> CraigZim is fine hot and working haws Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok here and waiting for more heat
<CraigZim> how's
<Kilos> weather improving here, i love summers and suffer all winter
<Na3iL> o/
<leumas> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-21
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> o/ Kilos
<Kilos> elacheche you here?
<Kilos> the LC is making me tired
<Kilos> cant wait a week for a mail reply
<CraigZ> whats the LC?
<Kilos> loco council
<CraigZ> Oh OK
<Kilos> the group the is supposed to manage locos
<Kilos> s/the/that
<CraigZ> :)
<Kilos> i like things to happen
<CraigZ> Some thing plod along slowly
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> Na3iL kick cheche
<Kilos> and his brother
<Kilos> bedis never comes here anymore
<Kilos> and anis is too forgetful
<elacheche> Hey Kilos how can I help
<Kilos> haha elacheche you woke up
<Kilos> please ask luna to vote + in that rt mail
<elacheche> To be honest Kilos, I am not sure that she even know what is rt.. But I'll tell here any way.. I'm giving up on here comming back to activity soon.. :(
<Kilos> ill mail the relevant mail to you now elacheche
<Kilos> ty
<elacheche> I'll forward it to her.. Or you can send it directly to her
<Kilos> ok elacheche i sent it to you
<Kilos> i dont have her addy sir
<Kilos> dont the LC peeps have any contact with each other?
<elacheche> I'm forwarding it
<Kilos> ty
<elacheche> Kilos: I have no idea how the LC members work, I'm trying to not put my nose in others stuff (and I am trying hard x) :D )
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> just ask her please i ask can she do it asap
<Kilos> i cant spend so much time on only 2 locos
<elacheche> I'll do it.. She's not around right now
<Kilos> it will take 3 lifetimes to get around the world at this rate
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> ill ping you mor ning again
